# Kontakt 5.6.5 update



## Vovique (Dec 7, 2016)

Download available now, let's figure out what's fixed (or not)!


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 7, 2016)

Global purge is back, for one thing.


----------



## Brian2112 (Dec 7, 2016)

Some of my more heavily scripted libraries eat shit occasionally, but that also happened before the update.


----------



## derstefmitf (Dec 15, 2016)

Hi, has anyone checked out the update, especially the XY pad? I cannot update right now because I am in the middle of developing multiple libraries which are supposed to run in 5.6.1. 
By the way, I read something that there is a trick to run more than one Kontakt 5.X version on a Windows machine, is that also possible for Mac OSX?


----------



## geronimo (Dec 15, 2016)

Change the name of the old KONTAKT file, before the update _ I do this with MOTU Digital Performer _


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 15, 2016)

Cool. Folks on PC working inside VEPRO 5 - everyone playing together like nice well-behaved children?


----------



## Alesis (Dec 21, 2016)

Has anyone else encountered an issue in 5.6 where only clicking "apply" in the script editor will actually update script? I've previously just clicked the restart "!" button after compiling my script in Sublime and saving it to the resources folder using

```
{#pragma save_compiled_source <myscript>.txt}
```
For some reason it only applies to script slot 1; if I update the script in slot 2, I CAN just click the restart "!" button...

It's not a huge deal, but it is a pretty annoying extra step every time I compile. I was hoping the 5.6.5 update would fix it. I'm on a 2013 MBP running 10.9.5.


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 21, 2016)

Nope, didn't notice that here, and I develop things pretty heavily...

For things like graphics changes you need to press Apply anyways, that doesn't update via "!".


----------



## Alesis (Dec 21, 2016)

EvilDragon said:


> Nope, didn't notice that here, and I develop things pretty heavily...
> 
> For things like graphics changes you need to press Apply anyways, that doesn't update via "!".


Maybe I've gotten used to clicking the apply button and just haven't distinguished whether I was updating the GUI vs functionality. I have been doing mostly GUI stuff so far.... "!" doesn't work for adding message() either. I'll look into it more. Thanks!


----------



## kurtvanzo (Dec 21, 2016)

derstefmitf said:


> Hi, has anyone checked out the update, especially the XY pad? I cannot update right now because I am in the middle of developing multiple libraries which are supposed to run in 5.6.1.
> By the way, I read something that there is a trick to run more than one Kontakt 5.X version on a Windows machine, is that also possible for Mac OSX?


Haven't tried the X-Y pad, but Multiple versions of Kontakt can run in stand alone on mac, for plug-ins they just need to be swapped out in the appropriate plug-in folders. I keep different folders for each version (Kontakt 5.2.1. Kontakt 5.4.1, ect) and option drag the plug into the vst or au folder, so it duplicates the plug and overwrites what's there. That way the original is in tack and switching is quicker.


----------



## derstefmitf (Dec 22, 2016)

kurtvanzo said:


> Haven't tried the X-Y pad, but Multiple versions of Kontakt can run in stand alone on mac, for plug-ins they just need to be swapped out in the appropriate plug-in folders. I keep different folders for each version (Kontakt 5.2.1. Kontakt 5.4.1, ect) and option drag the plug into the vst or au folder, so it duplicates the plug and overwrites what's there. That way the original is in tack and switching is quicker.


Thanks. I will definitely adopt this method. Merry Christmas!


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 23, 2016)

kurtvanzo said:


> I keep different folders for each version (Kontakt 5.2.1. Kontakt 5.4.1, ect)...



At the risk of sounding ignorant and hijacking... 

On a Mac, what other folders/files, if any, do I need to back up other than the main kontakt application folder, which I keep in my general OSX applications folder?


----------



## Polarity (Dec 23, 2016)

kurtvanzo said:


> Haven't tried the X-Y pad, but Multiple versions of Kontakt can run in stand alone on mac, for plug-ins they just need to be swapped out in the appropriate plug-in folders. I keep different folders for each version (Kontakt 5.2.1. Kontakt 5.4.1, ect) and option drag the plug into the vst or au folder, so it duplicates the plug and overwrites what's there. That way the original is in tack and switching is quicker.



So, if I got it right, you can keep two different versions of Kontakt 5, but they work only one at time? (and not together in parallel?)
You overwrite the one in the VST folder when you want the other?


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 23, 2016)

They can work together in parallel, at least they do just fine over here on Windows.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Dec 23, 2016)

Polarity said:


> So, if I got it right, you can keep two different versions of Kontakt 5, but they work only one at time? (and not together in parallel?)
> You overwrite the one in the VST folder when you want the other?



Working on mac they can work in parallel in standalone, or one as a vst and one as stand alone, but I've never tried using more than one in the vst folder at a time (since they have the same name, they would naturally replace each other) but I suppose you could try a custom title on each (add 5.5.2 or 5.6.1 to each). Sounds like a reciepe for crashing though.


----------



## Polarity (Dec 24, 2016)

EvilDragon said:


> They can work together in parallel, at least they do just fine over here on Windows.


Thanks for the proof EvilDragon! I'll try it then.
I'd like to have Ethera 2 update and try the demo of newest WaveAlchemy drum library. They need Kontakt 5.6.1



kurtvanzo said:


> .... but I suppose you could try a custom title on each (add 5.5.2 or 5.6.1 to each). Sounds like a reciepe for crashing though.


I made the custom name to make work together at the same time Omnisphere 1 after I installed the Omnisphere 2 upgrade.
Of course the only issue is that Omni1 can't read Omni2 "exclusive" patches.


----------



## derstefmitf (Dec 29, 2016)

If you use a DAW that can use AU and Vst, you could also try using the older version as AU and the newer version as Vst. Didn't try it tho, just a thought.


----------



## Tod (Dec 29, 2016)

The way I do this with Reaper is I have the different versions of K5 set up in different VST folders. For example, VST51, VST52, VST54, VST55, VST56. Then it's just a matter of changing the last number in the plugin path to select which one I want to use.


----------



## Polarity (Jan 26, 2017)

So, I copied Kontakt 5.5 dlls and exe in backup directories and installed Kontakt 5.6.5 update.
Then I put back the 5.5 dll in the VSTplugins folder and to make both work together in Cubase I had to rename the new version as "5.6 Kontakt 5.dll" otherwise the main v5.5 dll doesn't show if I use "Kontakt 5.6.dll" name while the 8out and 16out v5.5 dlls work (but usually I don't use them).
They work in parallel... and the only thing that doesn't work ok now is that both versiones continue to loose the latest version of CineWinds Core from the libraries tab.
It's strange because I don't have the NativeAccess.xml in the Service Center folder anymore!

Finally I have to confirm that I don't like the new 5.6 GUI compared to the 5.5 one...


----------



## nordicguy (Jan 26, 2017)

Broadway Lites browser tab shows "Libray content not found".
Didn't move/change anything onto my HDD.
Tried the fix for the tab disappearing issue encounter on previous Kontakt version. (Don't remember the exact version).
Contacted Fable...
edit: never mind, just found the "remove NativeAccess.xml" trick.


----------



## Polarity (Jan 29, 2017)

Polarity said:


> ....
> the only thing that doesn't work ok now is that both versions continue to loose the latest version of CineWinds Core from the libraries tab.
> It's strange because I don't have the NativeAccess.xml in the Service Center folder anymore!
> ...



UPDATE: fixed the problem going inside the Register Editor of Win7 and deleting the entries for CineWinds Core and then adding again it in the library tab of K5.5.
It appeared automatically (this time) also in K5.6.5 and now both Kontakt versions don't loose it.

I noticed that Kontakt lost also CineBrass Core but it was enough to readd it just one time
and Kontakt didn't go on loosing it like CineWinds Core.
Mysteries...


----------

